# "القيامة في الإنجيل"



## نبراس (25 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد...

ممكن تاتو لي بجميع الآيات النبوءات التي تتحدث عن يوم القيامة
في العهد القديم
ثم العهد الجديد

ولكم جزيل الشكر
وفائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## fredyyy (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

 مت 22:23  في ذلك اليوم جاء اليه صدوقيون الذين يقولون ليس قيامة فسألوه
 مت 22:31  واما من جهة قيامة الاموات أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل
 مر 12:18  وجاء اليه قوم من الصدوقيين الذين يقولون ليس قيامة وسألوه قائلين
 لو 14:14  فيكون لك الطوبى اذ ليس لهم حتى يكافوك.لانك تكافى في قيامة الابرار
 يو 5:29  فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة.
 اع 2:31  سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا.
 اع 23:6  ولما علم بولس ان قسما منهم صدوقيون والآخر فريسيون صرخ في المجمع ايها الرجال الاخوة انا فريسي ابن فريسي.على رجاء قيامة الاموات انا أحاكم.
 اع 23:8  لان الصدوقيين يقولون انه ليس قيامة ولا ملاك ولا روح.واما الفريسيون فيقرون بكل ذلك.
 اع 24:15  ولي رجاء بالله في ما هم ايضا ينتظرونه انه سوف تكون قيامة للاموات الابرار والاثمة.
 اع 24:21  الا من جهة هذا القول الواحد الذي صرخت به واقفا بينهم اني من اجل قيامة الاموات أحاكم منكم اليوم
 اع 26:23  ان يؤلم المسيح يكن هو اول قيامة الاموات مزمعا ان ينادي بنور للشعب وللامم
 1كو 15:12  ولكن ان كان المسيح يكرز به انه قام من الاموات فكيف يقول قوم بينكم ان ليس قيامة اموات.
 1كو 15:13  فان لم تكن قيامة اموات فلا يكون المسيح قد قام.


هذهبعض الشواهد من العهد الجديد


 1كو 15:21  فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.
 1كو 15:42  هكذا ايضا قيامة الاموات.يزرع في فساد ويقام في عدم فساد.
 في 3:11  لعلي ابلغ الى قيامة الاموات.
 عب 6:2  تعليم المعموديات ووضع الايادي قيامة الاموات والدينونة الابدية.
 عب 11:35  اخذت نساء امواتهن بقيامة.وآخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل.


----------



## نبراس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين اما بعد.....
هذه الآيات التي بين يدي كلها تدور حول فكرة واحدة وهي تكاد تكون غير واضحة
وهذا لم اقصد به تهجما ولكن هذه وجهة نظري؟
فهل كلامي صحيح؟
ومن هم الصدوقيين؟
ومن هم  الفريسيون؟


> يو 5:29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة.


الم يات المسيح ابن الله لكي يخلص العالم من الذنوب؟
فكيف يذهبون إلى النار؟:thnk0001:


----------



## fredyyy (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

الذين سيذهبون الى النار  هم الذين لم يؤمنوا بعمل المسيح

تخيل أن قطار مكتوب عليه ( إلى الفردوس )
التكلفة ( مجاناَ ) فقط صدق وآمن 
كل من يركب سيصل إلى الفردوس

وكل من لن يركب بإختيارة لن يصل الى الفردوس 

لكنه سيركب دون إختيار القطار الذاهب إلى النار

لماذا لأنه لم يصدق ويؤمن بعمل المسيح

ولا يوجد قطار ثالث

وعندما يتكلم الله فليصمت الانسان

ولكل شخص حرية الاختيار لنفسه


----------



## نبراس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

جزاك الله خير على التوضيح 
ولكنك لم تجب على :


> ومن هم الصدوقيين؟
> ومن هم الفريسيون؟


وهل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس أشياء عن النار؟
وماهي علامات الساعة الواردة في الكتاب المقدس؟
اهناك نبوءات؟
افدني بارك الله فيك


----------



## fredyyy (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

مكتوب:  متى 22 

فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله.
 30  لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء.
 31  واما من جهة قيامة الاموات أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل
 32  انا اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب.ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء.
 33  فلما سمع الجموع بهتوا من تعليمه

الصدوقيين : هم مجموعة من اليهود لا يؤمنون بالقيامة وانه لا يوجد شئ بعد الموت.

الفريسيون : هم مجموعة من اليهود يتظاهرون بتنفيذ وصايا الله حرفياَ وليس لهم علاقة حقيقية بالله

ومكتوب : أيضاَ عن النار      في لوقا 16 

*18  كل من يطلّق امرأته ويتزوج باخرى يزني وكل من يتزوج بمطلّقة من رجل يزني
 19  كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها.
 20  وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح.
 21  ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني.بل كانت الكلاب تأتي وتلحس قروحه.
 22  فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.
 23  فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.
 24  فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب.
 25  فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.
 26  وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوّة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا.
 27  فقال اسألك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي.
 28  لان لي خمسة اخوة.حتى يشهد لهم لكي لا يأتوا هم ايضا الى موضع العذاب هذا.*

علامات إنتهاء الايام :

مكتوب :

* متى 24:7  لانه تقوم امة على امة ومملكة على مملكة وتكون مجاعات واوبئة وزلازل في اماكن.

 مرقس 13:8  لانه تقوم امة على امة ومملكة على مملكة وتكون زلازل في اماكن وتكون مجاعات واضطرابات.هذه مبتدأ الاوجاع.
*


----------



## نبراس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> مكتوب: متى 22
> 
> فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله.
> 30 لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء.
> ...


يسوع هنا هو ابن الله ...جيد
من "هم" المعنيين في كلمة (لانهم)...وهذه إشارة إلى ان الملائكة لا توزج ولا تتزوج.
ليس الله إله اموات بل إله أحياء...
اذا من اله الاموات؟؟


----------



## نبراس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> الصدوقيين : هم مجموعة من اليهود لا يؤمنون بالقيامة وانه لا يوجد شئ بعد الموت.
> 
> الفريسيون : هم مجموعة من اليهود يتظاهرون بتنفيذ وصايا الله حرفياَ وليس لهم علاقة حقيقية بالله


جزاك الله خير على التوضيح...

_____________________


> ومكتوب : أيضاَ عن النار في لوقا 16
> 
> 18 كل من يطلّق امرأته ويتزوج باخرى يزني وكل من يتزوج بمطلّقة من رجل يزني
> 19 كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها.
> ...


جيد فهمت اول سطر..
وفهمت فحوى الحوار الذي يليه...


----------



## نبراس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> علامات إنتهاء الايام :
> 
> مكتوب :
> 
> ...


الحمدلله الذي وفقنا لهذا 
مع اني توقعت تنوع لكن الحمدلله هذا نبوءات كلها متحققة
ولكن اريد المزيد...
هل هذا فقط؟؟
فما عندنا اكثر بكثييير


----------



## fredyyy (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

كلمة لأنهم يعني بها الموتى او المتوفي (بمعنى أدق الأموات في المسيح)

أي الذين ماتو  وهم مؤمنون بعمل المسيح النيابي على الصليب 

يكونون فى الفردوس كملائكة الله لايزوجون ولا يتزوجون 

*
***اله أحياء يعنى ان ابونا ابراهيم حى ولايقصد انه يوجد إله أموات *****


----------



## نبراس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

انزين يا صديقي 
ابونا ابراهيم عليه السلام كان قبل المسيح بآلاف السنين..
هل بعد تدعي ان هو كان مؤمن ان المسيح هو ابن الله؟


----------



## fredyyy (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

كان إبراهيم أعظم رمزاَ  لما فعله الله

إذ وضع إبنه على المذبح

رمزاَ لتقديم الله للمسيح ذبيحة على الصليب

كفارة عن خطايا البشرية

وكان إبراهيم مؤمناَ ان ابنه سوف يقوم من الاموات 

وهذا ما فعله المسيح أمام قبر لعازر الميت 

إذ نادى لعازر هلم خرجاَ فخرج الميت ......

هذا ما كان إبراهيم يؤمن به المسيح معطي الحياة


----------



## نبراس (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> كان إبراهيم أعظم رمزاَ لما فعله الله
> اعظم رمز......اعظم رمز......يعني كان ابراهيم قدوة الله؟؟
> اذ فعل مثلما فعل إبراهيم
> إذ وضع إبنه على المذبح
> ...



قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (3) وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ (4)


----------



## fredyyy (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*   يعني كان ابراهيم قدوة الله؟؟  غلط  X X X X  

كلمة رمزا  لا  تعني قدوة

إذا أحضر المدرب كرة من البلاستيك على نفس شكل الكرة الذهبية التي سيفوز بها الفريق

هل منى ذلك البلاستيك قدوة للذهب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا طبعاَ

 ** الله ليس ظالما ..

إذا دفعت عنك دين كبير لا تستطيع دفعة لأحررك من الحبس

هل تصف القاضي بالظلم ؟ أم انك تشكرني علي وفاء الدين

***  وكان إبراهيم مؤمناَ ان ابنه سوف يقوم من الاموات 
كيف يعني سيقوم من الأموات؟؟

كان إبراهيم مؤمناَ أنه إذا مات إبنه فالله سيقيمه من الموت( الله معطي الحياة)

مثلما فعل المسيح أمام قبر لعازر الميت
إذ نادى لعازر هلم خرجاَ فخرج الميت ......(المسيح معطي الحياة)


----------



## نبراس (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

لا إله إلا الله

خلاص خلنا في الموضوع
جيبلي بعد كل الآيات والنبوءات ام هذه هي فقط؟؟
وما هو مفهوم يوم القيامة عندكم؟؟

ياخي حسسني انه دينكم صح 
اقنعني الله يخليك


----------



## anass__357 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



fredyyy قال:


> الذين سيذهبون الى النار  هم الذين لم يؤمنوا بعمل المسيح
> 
> تخيل أن قطار مكتوب عليه ( إلى الفردوس )
> التكلفة ( مجاناَ ) فقط صدق وآمن
> ...



حسناً
آمل أن ألقاك في فردوسك و قطارك والله آمل أن ألقاك يوم القيامة وكل من هم في جهتكم
يوم لا تنفع شفاعة لا أب ولا أم ولا...إلا أعمالك
وسنرى من هو قطار المسلمين ومن هو قطار الغير مسلمين
أحمد الله أني مسلم


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

الإجابة ليست لك يا أستاذ 

*anass__357*

خليك في عنادك وستحصد النتيجة

أنا مسيحى وداخل منتدى الكنيسة 

لكن إنت هنا ليه


----------



## usher2906 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

ما أقوله لكم عيشوا الأوهام يا مسيح والله لن تدخلوا الجنة ألا ادا أسلمتم الاسلام لما لم نعبد محمد رسول الله ص نحن نعبد الله خالق الكون الموت لليهود والمسيح


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

مكتوب

  ***قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا.***

 ***مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الاولى.هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم بل سيكونون كهنة للّه والمسيح... ***

معلومة جديدة :

المؤمون المسيحيون سيدينون ملائكة

سنكون مع المسيح كل حين

ميراسنا سماوى 

العنوان :  بيت الآب

المدة : إلى الأبد

الأفراح : بلا حدود


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



fredyyy قال:


> الإجابة ليست لك يا أستاذ
> 
> *anass__357*
> 
> ...



إذا كنت تجهل لما أنا هنا
فأنت...مشكلة عويصة
ربي!!!!
leasantrleasantr


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

* خذ هذا الرد وقل يوم القيامة علمت من أحد المسلمين
{إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِندَ اللّهِ الإِسْلاَمُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَإِنَّ اللّهِ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ }آل عمران19
*


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

ا*لكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله

وهو غذائي الوحيد

ففي الكتاب المقدس شبعي وليس شئ سواه 

فيه تعلمت أن أكون طاهراَ

فيه تعامت أن أحفظ لساني من الشر

فيه تعلمت أن أحب الناس

فهو يحفظ نفسي نقيه

وقدمي في النور تسلك

ويدي تعمل الصالح

وعيني لا ترى إلا الطاهر

وقلبي يشتهي أن أُجد طوال الوقت في محضره

هل تعرف أن تكون كذلك*


----------



## نبراس (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

لو سمحتوا  لا تخرجون عن موضوعي المطروح
خلنا في دائرة الموضوع
من خلال كلامكم ماراح نوصل لنتيجة..
هذا دين يا جماعة مش كل واحد يكتب بعصبية للثاني
متى سنتعلم؟؟؟
إلى متى هذا التقوقع؟؟

رجاءا حار لا أريد اي تعليق على ما سبق وجزاكم الله خيرا
____________________________________________

طلبت انا المزيد من النبوءات اللتي تتحدث عن يوم القيامة؟؟

وما هو تعريف يوم القيامة في النصرانية؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

مت 28:7  واذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الاموات.ها هو يسبقكم الى الجليل.هناك ترونه.ها انا قد قلت لكما.
 مر 6:14  فسمع هيرودس الملك.لان اسمه صار مشهورا.وقال ان يوحنا المعمدان قام من الاموات ولذلك تعمل به القوات.
 مر 6:16  ولكن لما سمع هيرودس قال هذا هو يوحنا الذي قطعت انا راسه.انه قام من الاموات
 مر 9:9  وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل اوصاهم ان لا يحدثوا احد بما ابصروا الا متى قام ابن الانسان من الاموات.
 مر 9:10  فحفظوا الكلمة لانفسهم يتساءلون ما هو القيام من الاموات.
 مر 12:25  لانهم متى قاموا من الاموات لا يزوجون ولا يزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة في السموات. 
مر 12:26  واما من جهة الاموات انهم يقومون أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى في أمر العلّيقة كيف كلمه الله قائلا انا اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب.
 لو 9:7  فسمع هيرودس رئيس الربع بجميع ما كان منه وارتاب.لان قوما كانوا يقولون ان يوحنا قد قام من الاموات.
 لو 16:30  فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون.
 لو 16:31  فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون
 لو 20:35  ولكن الذين حسبوا اهلا للحصول على ذلك الدهر والقيامة من الاموات لا يزوجون ولا يزوجون.
 لو 24:5  واذ كنّ خائفات ومنكسات وجوههنّ الى الارض قالا لهنّ.لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات.
 لو 24:46  وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
 يو 2:22  فلما قام من الاموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع
 يو 5:21  لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
 يو 5:25  الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
 يو 12:17  وكان الجمع الذي معه يشهد انه دعا لعازر من القبر واقامه من الاموات.
 يو 20:9  لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات.
 يو 21:14  هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعد ما قام من الاموات
 اع 3:15  ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه الله من الاموات ونحن شهود لذلك.
 اع 4:2  متضجرين من تعليمهما الشعب وندائهما في يسوع بالقيامة من الاموات.
 اع 4:10  فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم وجميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات.بذاك وقف هذا امامكم صحيحا.
 اع 10:41  ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم.لنا نحن الذين اكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الاموات.
 اع 13:34  انه اقامه من الاموات غير عتيد ان يعود ايضا الى فساد فهكذا قال اني ساعطيكم مراحم داود الصادقة.
 اع 17:3  موضحا ومبينا انه كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات.وان هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي انا انادي لكم به‏.
 
اع 17:31  لانه اقام يوما هو فيه مزمع ان يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل قد عينه مقدما للجميع ايمانا اذ اقامه من الاموات 
 رو 1:4  وتعيّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الاموات.يسوع المسيح ربنا
 رو 4:24  بل من اجلنا نحن ايضا الذين سيحسب لنا الذين نؤمن بمن اقام يسوع ربنا من الاموات.
 رو 6:4  فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة. 
رو 6:9  عالمين ان المسيح بعد ما أقيم من الاموات لا يموت ايضا.لا يسود عليه الموت بعد.
 
رو 6:13  ولا تقدموا اعضاءكم آلات اثم للخطية بل قدموا ذواتكم للّه كاحياء من الاموات واعضاءكم آلات بر للّه. 
رو 7:4  اذا يا اخوتي انتم ايضا قد متم للناموس بجسد المسيح لكي تصيروا لآخر للذي قد أقيم من الاموات لنثمر للّه.
 رو 8:11  وان كان روح الذي اقام يسوع من الاموات ساكنا فيكم فالذي اقام المسيح من الاموات سيحيي اجسادكم المائتة ايضا بروحه الساكن فيكم.

 رو 10:9  لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت. 
رو 11:15  لانه ان كان رفضهم هو مصالحة العالم فماذا يكون اقتبالهم الا حياة من الاموات.
 1كو 15:20  ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين.
 1كو 15:21  فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات. 1كو 15:29  والا فماذا يصنع الذين يعتمدون من اجل الاموات.ان كان الاموات لا يقومون البتة فلماذا يعتمدون من اجل الاموات.
 1كو 15:32  ان كنت كانسان قد حاربت وحوشا في افسس فما المنفعة لي.ان كان الاموات لا يقومون فلنأكل ونشرب لاننا غدا نموت.
 1كو 15:35  لكن يقول قائل كيف يقام الاموات وباي جسم يأتون.
 1كو 15:42  هكذا ايضا قيامة الاموات.يزرع في فساد ويقام في عدم فساد.
 1
كو 15:52  في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الاخير.فانه سيبوق فيقام الاموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغيّر. 
 اف 1:20  الذي عمله في المسيح اذ اقامه من الاموات واجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات
 
اف 5:14  لذلك يقول استيقظ ايها النائم وقم من الاموات فيضيء لك المسيح في 3:11  لعلي ابلغ الى قيامة الاموات.
 كو 2:12  مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات.
 1تس 1:10  وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء الذي اقامه من الاموات يسوع الذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي
 عب 11:19  اذ حسب ان الله قادر على الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال.
 عب 13:20  واله السلام الذي اقام من الاموات راعي الخراف العظيم ربنا يسوع بدم العهد الابدي
 1بط 1:3  مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حيّ بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الاموات
 1بط 1:21  انتم الذين به تؤمنون بالله الذي اقامه من الاموات واعطاه مجدا حتى ان ايمانكم ورجاءكم هما في الله.
 رؤ 1:5  ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض.الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه
 رؤ 11:18  وغضبت الامم فأتى غضبك وزمان الاموات ليدانوا ولتعطى الاجرة لعبيدك الانبياء والقديسين والخائفين اسمك الصغار والكبار وليهلك الذين كانوا يهلكون الارض.

 رؤ 20:12  ورأيت الاموات صغارا وكبارا واقفين امام الله وانفتحت اسفار وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الاموات مما هو مكتوب في الاسفار بحسب اعمالهم.
 رؤ 20:13  وسلم البحر الاموات الذين فيه وسلم الموت والهاوية الاموات الذين فيهما ودينوا كل واحد بحسب اعماله.


----------



## نبراس (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى...
اما بعد 
يرنس استمرارك اخ فريدي..لكني إلى الآن لم أجد الجواب الذي أريد
فمعظم الذي كتبت فوق غير واضح لل ولم استطع استخلاص الفكرة او حتى النبوءة...
ما اريده هو:
ما هو مفهوم يوم القيامة في الكتاب المقدس؟
وماهي نبوءات آخر الزمان؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*ادعو الله أن يفتح بصيرتك لأن الآايات واضحة

وإبدأ قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليس كالناقد 
ولكن كالذي يريد أن يفهم *


----------



## نبراس (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

هذا الذي كنت احاول فعله منذ ان شرعت بقراءته
ولله الحمد وصلت إلى الاذي اريد من خلال القراءة
وهذا فعلا ما اود جميع المسيحين فعله عند قراءتهم للقرآن..

صديقي فريدي انا لم أقصد الإهانة او اي شيء من هذا القبيل وأقدم اعتذاري إن كنت قد احدثت هذا الشعور عندك..وأسأل الله ان يتقبل دعاءك بتنوير بصيرتي ..وإياك..
ولكني بينت قصدي في الرد السابق 


> ما هو مفهوم يوم القيامة في الكتاب المقدس؟
> وماهي نبوءات آخر الزمان؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*هذا ما ننتظره كمؤمنين مسيحيين:

هوذا سرّ اقوله لكم.لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغيّر
 .في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الاخير.فانه سيبوق فيقام الاموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغيّر.
 .لان هذا الفاسد لا بد ان يلبس عدم فساد وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت.
 .ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت الى غلبة.
 . اين شوكتك يا موت.اين غلبتك يا هاوية.*
*
بالنسبة للقيامةيوم للحساب)
يوم لقيامة الأحياء ويوم لقيامة الأموات
إقرأ إنجيل مت 25*
* ومتى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده.
 32  ويجتمع امامه جميع الشعوب فيميّز بعضهم من بعض كما يميّز الراعي الخراف من الجداء.
 33  فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار.
 34  ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.:36_1_66:
 ..................
 41  ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس وملائكته.
 .....................
 46  فيمضي هؤلاء الى عذاب ابدي والابرار الى حياة ابدية

 رؤ 20:15 
***  وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا في سفر الحياة طرح في بحيرة النار ****


----------



## نبراس (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> 4 ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.
> ..................
> 41 ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس وملائكته.
> .....................
> 46 فيمضي هؤلاء الى عذاب ابدي والابرار الى حياة ابدية


نفس الشي عندنا في القرآن
لكن بصورة أوضح
شيء جميل
هذا دليل على ان الرب واحد
لا إله إلا الله


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*.......تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.
........ اذهبوا عني.....

من أي فريق أنت؟؟*


----------



## amali (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



نبراس قال:


> نفس الشي عندنا في القرآن
> لكن بصورة أوضح
> شيء جميل
> هذا دليل على ان الرب واحد
> لا إله إلا الله



صحيح يا استاذ الله الذي انزل الانجيل هو نفسه الذي انزل القران الكريم و التوراة


----------



## نبراس (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> .......تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.
> ........ اذهبوا عني.....
> 
> من أي فريق أنت؟؟


انا من الفريق الذي شهد أن لا إله إلا الله
انا من الفريق..الذي آمن بدعوة موسى وعيسى
انا من الفريق الذي آمن بدعوة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين الذي ارسله الله بشيرا للمؤمنين ونذيرا للكافرين


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*إذاَ لماذا الأسئله

قد إستفاد الآخرون ولم تستفيد أنت 

لقد حددت بنفسك مصيرك الأبدي

وهذا إختيارك 

وأذكر أنك سمعت ما ينبغي أن تسمع وسوف تسأل عنه عندما تقف أما المسيح كالديان*

*تم  :act31:*


----------



## نبراس (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

بالعكس استفدت أشياء كثيرة لكن مب شرط تكون ظهرت هني
وكفاية اني تعرفت على انسان طيب نفسك...
انت نادر في هذا المنتدى
تحياتي


----------



## نبراس (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> وأذكر أنك سمعت ما ينبغي أن تسمع وسوف تسأل عنه عندما تقف أما المسيح كالديان


ما فهمت ؟؟
ممكن تشرح العبارة وخصوصا آخر شي


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



نبراس قال:


> انا من الفريق الذي شهد أن لا إله إلا الله
> انا من الفريق..الذي آمن بدعوة موسى وعيسى
> انا من الفريق الذي آمن بدعوة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين الذي ارسله الله بشيرا للمؤمنين ونذيرا للكافرين



*لا يؤمن بالله من ينكر ان الله تجسد وفداه
لا يؤمن بالله من لا يؤمن بكتاب الله او يقول ان كتابه محرف
لا يؤمن بالله من يؤمن بنبى كاذب
لا يؤمن بالرسل من يبنى ايمانه بالرسل على كتاب اخر غير كتاب الله*


----------



## نبراس (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



> لا يؤمن بالله من ينكر ان الله تجسد وفداه
> هذا الكفر بعينه
> لا يؤمن بالله من لا يؤمن بكتاب الله او يقول ان كتابه محرف
> انا مؤمن بالتوراة والأنجيل ولكن اعتقد انها ليست كما كانت عليه فيما قبل..اي طرأ عليها التحريف..وأؤمن بالزبور وبصحف إبراهيم..
> ...



...


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

*لا تعليق سوى رسالتى السابقة*


----------



## نبراس (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*

المشكلة رسالتك السابقة ليس لها معنى...
فهذا اعتقادك..


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: "القيامة في الإنجيل"*



نبراس قال:


> المشكلة رسالتك السابقة ليس لها معنى...
> فهذا اعتقادك..



*ورسالتك التى ترد عليها هى مجرد اعتقادك ايضا وليس كلام بدليل*


----------

